# How many lives have have been destroyed by marijuana?



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

The more you keep reading stories on this website, the more you realise how many lives have been destroyed by ONE joint!

No matter how much you smoked before or not. All what you need to go into depersonalisation is ONE panic attack!

Hundreds and probably thousands of stories on this website confirm this assumption. So many poor people who have never had drugs in their whole lives, smoked just ONCE for fun, got a strong panic attack which depersonalised them and left them struggle for many years and some for decades. While many succeeded to fight and continue their study, career, etc, many others lost their study, jobs and started taking so many psychiatric drugs without any benefits. Life MUST be a silly joke when such a little mistake could destroy the lives of thousands and leave them suffering for decades. Fuck it!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

hopefuluk2 said:


> Life MUST be a silly joke





> Fuck it!


Word!


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

yes mine has lol i gotta use alcohol to help it lol not good


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Do you think it's possible that DP would have surfaced later on in life, if you never smoked weed?


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

To be fair when my dp/Dr was triggered I had a lot of negative shit bubbling in my psyche. I think I knew on a deep level that I was better off staying away from the stuff but I couldn't resist that one random bud I found from a few weeks ago. If you're a happy healthy person I think it's unlikely these things can harm you so severely.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2015)

Anonymity said:


> Do you think it's possible that DP would have surfaced later on in life, if you never smoked weed?


Absolutely, I dont blame weed anymore, it would have come on at some point in life.


----------



## psychs (Nov 17, 2015)

Anonymity said:


> Do you think it's possible that DP would have surfaced later on in life, if you never smoked weed?


I feel like I can't just blame weed for everything that happened, but that's when it all started. I hope that it would have surfaced later on anyway, so that I don't have to feel so much guilt and regret about smoking weed. I usually just try to get over it and say it's done, it happened, no use worrying now.


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Absolutely, I dont blame weed anymore, it would have come on at some point in life.


Each one is different Jeff. For those who have a history of stress, anxiety or past abuse, they tend to say that marijuana was the trigger because they had all those past issues. But what about teenagers who had a happy life with no family problems? and then one panic attack after smoking fucked them up for the rest of their lives. We MUST not forget that the panic attack induced by marijuana is a tremendous traumatic experience. It is equal to death. No single human brain can get over this easily. Whether you have past issues or not, this traumatic experience would take years to get over.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Anonymity said:


> Do you think it's possible that DP would have surfaced later on in life, if you never smoked weed?


I think people tell themselves that to make themselves feel better, but its not necessarily true


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

thyRUY said:


> I think people tell themselves that to make themselves feel better, but its not necessarily true


Exactly! Marijuana panic attack causes DP and not triggers it. The panic attack during which the person loses her/her perception of reality is equal to death experience! I thought that I died and that I will be in hell forever. I still can't forget that scary experience. That traumatic experience creates a havoc in the brain that the person may never recover from unfortunately....


----------



## Merk (Dec 8, 2015)

My Dp/Dr wasn't triggered by pot, it was triggered by alcohol. I'm an occasional drinker and I haven't drank for quite a long time until on Halloween night, I drank alcohol and the next few days after, I felt weird and have never been the same.


----------



## AndyG7006 (Jan 6, 2016)

Studies have shown that's weed isn't always the sole purpose for DP/DR for most people, it's just a trigger. Blaming it on the weed is just going to fuel more anger and resent within yourself. For me it paid to realize that weed was meerly a trigger and not the sole purpose for my DP. It did wreck havoc on my life, but being resentful about it doesn't really help much.


----------



## Dp123 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm sure if I hadn't smoked it just that one time I would never have experienced any of this.

I only did it once, I had no anxiety or depression issues, or other problems whatsoever. It is bad bad stuff.

I did recover from the dr it caused a few years later. Now after 10 years I got it back from a CT scan of all things, absolutely no drugs involved. I was freaking out though because I had a CT scan just after I smoked that stuff and I was afraid it would bring it back. And it did. I guess this proves it's caused by panic, and the subconcious somehow remembering a previous event. Man I'm so exhausted from fighting it again. If only I could turn back the hands of time to November 2015!


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

It is the weed. I was a happy healthy person.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

I had dealt with anxiety issue before. had a couple of panic attacks. but nothing in comparison to that one night with the weed. Worst experience of my life. and i dont think ill ever be the same again.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

You will. Gotta get therapy.


----------



## dorian (Mar 14, 2016)

I've noticed a lot of folks with DP problems either attribute them to pot or have bad experiences with it. I wonder if it's related to the phenomenon of people who have terrible experiences with meditation and mindfulness. Maybe We (and I use "we" loosely here) have minds that basically work okay but are overly sensitive to certain practices that another brain could easily tolerate and potentially even derive benefit from. Like being allergic to a thought.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

The dangers of marijuana are very underestimated!

And if you are a regular smoker and think its harmless try quitting (I have news for you if you cant or dont want to quit - THATS ADDICTION!) Harmless my ass...As an ex smoker of marijuana (I quit after i developed DP from a panic attack whilst high) I have watched all my ex weed smoking friends deteriorate into serious addicition and mental health issues.....I would say nearly all the people I used to smoke dope with over 20 years ago are still smoking and smoking much more heavily than when they started....They simply cant quit and not only that have progressed to other drugs like cocaine etc....

Harmless my f*****g ass!!!!!!

Come back to me in 20 years when you are still smoking copious amounts of weed cant get a job and are broke and possibly homeless....Oh and paranoid beyond belief!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello here too


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

dpselfhelp isn't the only web site that tells of negative experiences with cannabis. Erowid.org is dedicated to chronicling drug experiences and has featured stories of negative experiences with cannabis. I believe we are a small percentage of the population that has a toxic reaction to cannabis. Similarly, a small percentage of the population learn that peanuts or bee stings can be fatal. Avoid the peanut, bee sting, cannabis, and there is no toxic reaction or permanent damage. I didn't just have a panic attack on cannabis, I had an epigastric aura followed by seizure after seizure after temporal lobe seizure for several minutes. My MRIs now show diffuse white matter lesions on my brain, and my EEGs reveal significant pathology in my temporal lobe. Were they there prior to my negative experience with cannabis? Who knows. But the point is that I was not symptomatic with psychiatric illness prior to my negative experience with cannabis. Certainly more people will be similarly affected as cannabis becomes legal in the USA. Maybe the question will be answered down the road. Is it the individual, or the cannabis? (or the combination of the two).


----------



## Dp123 (Feb 3, 2016)

> Harmless my f*****g ass!!!!!!


Absolutely, it is fucking terrible stuff!

Like I said before I only did it one time and it really seriously messed me up, and I had no prior anxiety or depression symptoms or whatever. It took me years to overcome the shit that it did to me.

Of my 2 other friends that smoked the same stuff at the same time one developed serious paranoia for about a week and the other lay in bed messed up for days with a bleeding nose.

I massively massively regret doing it that one time.



> I wonder if it's related to the phenomenon of people who have terrible experiences with meditation and mindfulness.


Does this happen to people? I believe it could as maybe thinking to deeply could cause problems I reckon. Relaxation is all well and good but if you're trying to zone out to transgress to another plane or something I can imagine that might not be a good idea.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

dorian said:


> Maybe We (and I use "we" loosely here) have minds that basically work okay but are overly sensitive to certain practices that another brain could easily tolerate


i think this is certainly true


----------

